# Harmony Remotes...



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone used the harmony one, and the harmony 1100? I had a "Harmony One" and I liked it verry much. It was very quick at all commands including all the macros. I am now thinking about upgrading to the 1100. Would be nice to have the larger touch screen. I read some reviews and some said that it was not as fast as the harmony one. Can some one with experience shed some light on this subject?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used the 880 and I just bought a 1000 to replace it. Would that help you out?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I have an 1100 with RF extender and it's wonderful. I went with RF both for WAF and because I didn't want to keep the remote pointed at my equipment all the time (this I could argue was WAF also)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im in the same boat as Mech, I have an 880 and love it. I bought a new old stock 1000 for a great deal but dont have it yet. I think for the money the Harmony remotes are very good.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony - does your 880 still work ok? The volume button on mine has started acting up the last few months. When I get the 1000 I'm half tempted to take it apart and see if I can fix it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

so far so good, Ive had mine for about 3 years now. Im looking forward to the touch screen of the 1000. Hopefully its as easy to program as the 880 is. Im going to use the 880 upstairs with my living room system


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got the Harmony One and had an 1100. I ended up buying a second Harmony One to replace the 1100 because the 1100 was a lot more "clunky" to me. Not near as elegant as the Harmony One IMO.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> I have an 1100 with RF extender and it's wonderful. I went with RF both for WAF and because I didn't want to keep the remote pointed at my equipment all the time (this I could argue was WAF also)


*Oh I so agree*, aiming while waiting for a macro to finish blows! RF is always the way to go. I would consider a RF 900 next or some other RF Harmony, My 880 has button issues too but I keep procrastinating on peeling em up and cleaning under the metal blisters fastened by a clear tape retainer system they use on the 880.


----------



## mrspis (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah thats a great remote!


----------



## Sstevemichael (Oct 2, 2011)

I also have harmony Remotes that can be use functional


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Is the 1100 more customizable with favorite channel presets and so forth than the harmony one? The favorite channel logos are they available through logitech website, or somewhere else due to copyright b.s. ? The thing I like about the 1100 is the larger touch control screen that is easier to see watching a bright scene on my tv display and then looking at a small one trying to see whats on it while my eyes adjust to the remote. With the larger one I think this will be alot easier on the eyes, especially in a dark room. I had the One and really liked how fast it activated the macros and switched commands. Was wondering if the One is really faster with the macro functions than the 1100 or not?


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have two 880s here (one in each room) and love them both. Awesome features for the money if you don't need the advanced functionality like RF extension, etc.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I also looked at both the 1000 and the H-One. I ended up with the H1 due to form factor and the WAF. She can now (due to the on screen maros) turn on what ever she wants as I have both the TV theater system (VIOS) and a dedicated 2 channel system(with seperate speakers) that uses a combination of amps with the Denon 2808 pre. and Sony juke box(CD) and a Oppo BD83SE. I also realy like the fact that you can program it as a auto sequencer (adjust the delays on the macros) so that everything is not giving my wall plug a stress with a surge of current draw all at once.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Well I guess you talked me into purchaseing the "ONE" again. The 1100 looks like a two fister instead of one. Alittle more handy not to have to put the drink down just to change the channel ha ha! Thanks for the help.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad I could be of some help. If your patient you can score a good one on E for about 1/3 of list. Have a good T-Day and stay safe:T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I really did not like the One as it is not capable of RF ( big mistake on Logitech's part) The 900 was worse bc of the IR blaster setup was very picky about the setup in relation to the equipment and is not assignable to an IR port like the IR Extender.... based on these i always recommend the 880 pro or the 1100... the 1000 btw had some issues w battery life so I dont recommend them either. If you like simple one hand remote get the 880 pro, if you like touchscreen and dont mind a small tablet (can be one handed if you have large hands )the 1100 is really kewl and very customizable....but definately go the RF route as many have suggested


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 1000 and the battery lasts for well over two weeks for me before I have to put it in the charging base.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I would say if your equipment is scattered or in a closet or other rooms then you definatly need RF. Mine is about 6' seperated in a large AV furnature console so I have never needed RF even in a sunlit room with the glass doors closed..


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I like RF, but have never bothered with it since IR works fine for me. Even my wife only rarely complains about having to keep the remote pointed at the gear for a couple beats when turning on and off.

I'd always go with hard buttons over a touch screen, I HATE touchscreen interfaces. I want to operate my remote by feel, can't usually do that with touchscreens.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Hard buttons are good but the Wife loves just being able to look at a picture and turn everything on


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

olddog said:


> Hard buttons are good but the Wife loves just being able to look at a picture and turn everything on


My wife likes the button that says "Watch TV".


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a good remote but a little flimsey,made fell 3 feet onto carpet and the front cracked and now works
some but not all functions so be carefull.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Jasonpctech said:


> *Oh I so agree*, aiming while waiting for a macro to finish blows! RF is always the way to go. I would consider a RF 900 next or some other RF Harmony, My 880 has button issues too but I keep procrastinating on peeling em up and cleaning under the metal blisters fastened by a clear tape retainer system they use on the 880.


My 880 is having volume button issues as well, is there a write up anywhere that shows this procedure? has it been known to fix the problem? 

I have been happy with the remote otherwise but plan on replacing it probably when the successor to the Harmony one comes out.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

The 880 is good but I think the One is better(tried them both). As far as macros --well even with RF your gonna have to wait for the HDMI handshake with the reciever.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I have not seen a example of a 880 repair guide but have opened my 880 and decided not to peel and clean unless I have a pattern to replace t clear layer and retain button positions. Too much work.


----------

